# (Nsfw) Dragon looking for a bit deeper story then just a erotic rp.



## killjoyrule (Jun 26, 2021)

Honestly ive been out of the scene on the rp front for awhile and am trying to poke my head back in. Im looking for a long term deeper story rp involving the love between two dragons. Im not looking for a skin deep affection im looking to roleplay something more substancial.
Im very partial to keeping this dragon rp about feral dragons

The setting allmost certainly would be fantasy based. I like some good old fantasy. We can discuss the world and its current state along with what kind of plotlines we want to entertwine into the rp. I am certainly interesting includeing the world as a whole in the story and not just a slice of life rp.

Im partial to playing a dragoness but can differ if needed. Im looking for more then a sentance posters altho i understand posts need to grow small when it comes to active back and fourth talking. I dont need a page per post i just want a little bit of effort.

Hope to see some fantastic fun with whoever. See you guys on the rp field.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jul 12, 2021)

Sigh.. got ghosted. Looking for anyone willing to rp over discord.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jul 22, 2021)

Bump. Still looking some bad luck. Hope to find some fun peeps!


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi, 
This sounds interesting. Can I join?


----------



## killjoyrule (Jul 22, 2021)

sure! sent a message


----------

